# Phoenix and SR pics for Adz1



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of Adrians phoenix that he had for sale in his new home with a Super Red at my buddies house. Not too sure which farm the aro is from, if anyone wants to know I could find out. These fish are in a 270g


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is one lucky Fei Feng.....
Couldn't have asked for a better home for him......
Thanks Aaron.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem bud, glad to have helped.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that looks great! I'm glad that gigantic FF found a good home.


----------

